# How to cool Milk in 30 seconds!



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have seen a few posts about people who have a hard time maintaining the taste of the milk, and saying that it goes 'goaty' on them FAST. As in, a couple of days...
First, make sure that your fridge is VERY cold. But NOT freezing. I keep mine at 33 degrees fahrenheit. One degree above freezing.
I have had milk that has been in my fridge 12 days, and it still tastes amazing! 
If your fridge doesn't get that cold, or you can not adjust the temp, there is another alternative to cooling without freezing...

This might seem dorky to some people. Maybe not something you would consider doing, maybe it might seem weird.... But this is something I have tried personally, and something I taught to a friend, and she swears by it! 

Milk in the Morning. Put the milk into fridge in smaller jars (I used quart jars, but the smaller the better, as it will let the milk cool faster) with as little oxygen in the jars as possible (I actually overflow my jars before I put a lid on them!). Leave in fridge to cool.
When you milk in the evening, MIX the milk that you have just milked (50/50), with the COLD milk from the fridge (milked that morning)! It cools the milk instantly! And it doesn't raise the temp to a point where it will affect the taste of the milk that has already been cooled! (I used half gallon jars)
Again, top off your jars to leave as little air as possible, and place in fridge right away.

The Key is keeping the Temp LOW, and exposing the milk to *as LITTLE oxygen as possible!* 
One friend told me something that I will never forget: "Air in a jar is the ENEMY of goat milk!". She said the milk 'oxidizes' and starts to taste bad very quickly if exposed to oxygen...

Ok... Now bring on the boo's! LoL


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i abso lutely agree but since we only have 2 milking right now the milk usually is used in 24 hours anyway.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Having a cold fridge is essential!
Also, shaking the jar "bruises" it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully this will help some people with their milk taste problems.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

very interesting!!! thanks for the post!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I keep my fridge really cold too, my boyfriend complains its too cold, but I like to drink my milk as cold as I can get it without freezing.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I made a milk cooler when I worked on the commercial farm. It wasnt to much unlike a whiskey still or a heat exchanger in a heat pump.

25 feet of 4/3 inch coiled copper tube. You can get them at home depot.
A 55 gallon plastic wine barrel liner. But you can use the blue ones that are seen everywhere.
Large funnel
2 hose valves (water shut off valves)
resin

Put the coiled copper pipe in the barrel. Separate the coils with with blocks or as I did, I made a pvc frame that fit inside the barrel that I simply used plastic pipe clamps and strewed it to the pvc frame to separate the coiled copper tubing.
3/4 inch copper elbow (90) at the top of the barrel with a female threaded adapter so you can fashion the funnel to the top. The funnel fastening was the toughest part but did figure it out. The larger the funnel the better. At the bottom of the outside of the barrel fasten both water shut off valves. One connected to the coiled copper pipe. The other just open to the barrel. This second shut off is so you can drain the barrel. You will need to be careful here not to cut to large of holes in the barrel. Use rubber caskets for water tight seal.

Once all done, fill barrel full of cold water. At the top, pure your freshly 165+ degree pasteurized milk into the funnel. As it drains through the coiled copper tubing, the cold water will extract the heat outta the milk. When the milk exits, it will be a little over luke warm temp. The water temp in the barrel will increase each time you do this. You can do maybe 3, 2 gallon pasteurizer pales through it before you need to flush out the water. I later put a 3rd water shut off valve at the middle of the barrel because the water in the lower part of the barrel stayed much cooler then the water at the top. Which only makes sense. So with the middle valve, I was able to just empty the top half of the water, refill with cold water and was able to do another 3, 2 gallon pasteurizer pales through within short order.

A few notes. This was used to cool the milk to feed baby goats on lamb bars. When you are raising 200+ babies at a time you really want to cut time where you can. Also, the goats milk will tend to adhere to the copper pipe walls if not cleaned with a milk cleaning solution meant to descale.

I brought this up on this thread because I think it would be very easy to scale this down to say a 5 gallon bucket size and use it cool milk almost instantly depending upon the water temp in the bucket. Just an idea.


----------

